# Ipod nano qui ne s''allume plus ?



## etienne18 (5 Février 2014)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 
jai depuis 3 jours un gros probleme. Mon iPod 5eme Generation ne s'allume plus, je le charge il ne s'allume pas, je l'allume ou je le branche sur mon ordinateur il ne s'allume pas..
comment faire ?  
Je ne sait vraiment vraiment plus quoi faire j'ai essayer des tas de manipulations


----------



## loic8 (10 Février 2014)

Le câble endommagé peut être ? 

Sinon essayez de réinitialiser votre Ipod :

1. Faites basculer le commutateur Hold (positionnez-le sur Hold, puis désactivez-le à nouveau).
2. Maintenez enfoncés les boutons Menu et Sélection jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse (6 à 10 secondes). Il se peut que vous ayez à répéter cette étape.


----------

